# usasma now Mentor, MS Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hardware Team member *usasma*, Microsoft MVP, is now a Mentor, Microsoft Support.

Congratulations on the promotion, John !!!

Well deserved indeed.

jcgriff2

`

p.s. My laptop screen turns blue sometimes, any ideas what it may be?









`


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

WTG John, nice job. Thanks for all the help.

BG


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Awesome, welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> p.s. My laptop screen turns blue sometimes, any ideas what it may be?


Hmmm, I think you might have that problem... I forget it's name... I am sure it's name has something to with the screen being blue....... and then something about how your laptop is no longer alive because of it.... *help me out here guys!!!*

AH I REMEMBER IT!

It is the *"Screen that is Blue signifiying that your computer is no longer considered Alive"* a.k.a a *"StiBstycinlcA"*

Doesn't it just roll off the tongue :grin:

*Congratulations to usasma on your promotion* ....and sorry for hijacking your congraluation thread.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *Usasma*
Well deserved!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, usasma!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations *usasma* on your promotion.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations :wave:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words from everyone.
I enjoy my time here and hope to continue with positive contributions for a long time to come!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi John the new colour looks good congratulations well deserved indeed


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome job usasma!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done usasma


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Team John!

Jerry


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratz Usama, keep up the good work


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Great work, congrats!


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Many congratulations!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great news John.
I have always considerd you a Mentor, no matter what color was under your name.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats usama well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone! 
I really enjoy it here, thanks for all the support!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate. ray:


----------

